# Mosquito Youth Hunt



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Taking my daughter to mosquito creek youth hunt. Anyone got any good information the different areas that could prove useful. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've never been there on a youth hunt, so I can't be sure, but I believe they pretty much "place" you where they want you to be. At least it's like that at other areas, and they don't want you moving around a whole lot! Whatever the case may be, I'd advise taking at least a compass, and preferably a GPS unit in there with you. The place is flat as a pancake and very easy to get lost in, especially if it's overcast. There's lots of swamps and flooded timber where you and your daughter do NOT want to end up! Good luck out there!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Further clarification. I talked to an older guy at my hunting club today who got his Grandson in the Mosquito youth hunt last year. They do assign you an "area" to hunt. It's pretty good size, and you can move around in there if you wish, but they don't let you pick your spot nor do they want you wandering all over the place in there. His Grandson got a nice doe last year, and there are plenty of deer. I wish you and your Daughter luck!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Buckeye


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

If you want after lunch you can return to headquarters and ask to move. The area they give you is 5 to 10 acres with about 2 to 3 hunters. I've found that it was just as easy to sit on a field edge because its so thick in there. 
Get the phone number of the guy that checks you in, my son shot a deer at 4:58 and by the time we dressed it and started out they were looking for us. Also remember you Can Hunt until 5:00pm and it's still light so stay as long as possible.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hunted in section c. Saw 6 deer daughter seemed pleased that's all that matters. Really enjoyed the day. Big area


----------

